# discord?



## shy ♡ (Apr 27, 2019)

oiiii i miss y'all and i was wondering if there's a discord server where we could all chat?? again?? ;w; i'd love to reconnect with u guys..... hhh


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 27, 2019)

We don't have one, sadly...


----------



## Flora (Apr 27, 2019)

We have a telegram! this thread here has it!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 29, 2019)

I think imho we could totally use a Discord server!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 30, 2019)

I would actually prefer Discord over Telegram tbh but everyone's settled in on Telegram so I don't really think that's going to happen


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 30, 2019)

Eifie said:


> I would actually prefer Discord over Telegram tbh but everyone's settled in on Telegram so I don't really think that's going to happen


Discord is sooo much better!


----------



## Trinket (May 1, 2019)

I do like Discord better in general but pls nobody make a Discord chat.  I don't want to have to bother with two competing chats oh god


----------



## kyeugh (May 1, 2019)

maybe we should create a discord server and force everyone to pick between that and the telegram.  then, at the end of a year, we do a count of all members in each chat, and the people in the smaller chat are executed.


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2019)

qva said:


> maybe we should create a discord server and force everyone to pick between that and the telegram.  then, at the end of a year, we do a count of all members in each chat, and the people in the smaller chat are executed.


I support this petition


----------



## shy ♡ (May 1, 2019)

what if we execute people from _both_ chats? that seems a much more powerful plan


----------



## sanderidge (May 1, 2019)

i approve of the Twin Executions plan then we can have a lot of Competition and Emotions and a Musical Number to go along with it


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2019)

maybe we should just ban everyone


----------



## Butterfree (May 1, 2019)

I honestly think I prefer Telegram for this chat, because Discord doesn't have quoting of specific messages and I think that'd hinder some of our most common interactions (like, people catching up and responding to messages from a while back, or referring back to messages from months ago in a way that makes it easy to go back to that point in the conversation). In general I feel like we make use of Telegram features a bunch and moving to Discord would change the feel of the chat a bit. It'd be _handy_ to have proper channels, but mmm, not sure I'd want it overall (at least personally).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 2, 2019)

I didn't even know Telegram existed until a few days ago!


----------



## ultraviolet (May 3, 2019)

as the admin of the telegram chat i have zero opinions about if people want to make a discord and ur fully welcome to do that if you want! the telegram chat was only ever just like a hey let's catch up with people thingo and it's become a semi-official community


 i'm just not going to move the telegram group to discord and will probably not be involved/interested in a discord group, sorry but i think they can both be around if people already have discord anyway? idk whatever


i was going to put like a coexist bumper sticker image here but i forgot that it's really ugly so just pretend that i did



edit:


Eifie said:


> maybe we should just ban everyone




lmao


----------



## Eifie (May 4, 2019)

Yeah I don't think Discord will actually work out. It's super annoying that it still doesn't have replies. :|

I guess we'll end up making a Discord server anyway if we do telecod karaoke nights?


----------



## kyeugh (May 4, 2019)

omg telecod karaoke nights?? i have not heard of this what


----------



## Eifie (May 4, 2019)

qva said:


> omg telecod karaoke nights?? i have not heard of this what


... but you said you were down...

edit: nvm I lied that was ILS


----------



## Negrek (Jun 21, 2019)

I understand not wanting to move to a Discord chat when the Telegram chat is already well-established, but perhaps people could share their Discord ID for other people who use it and would be interested in talking with other TCoD members? I'm Negrek#0739, feel free to hit me up if you'd like to chat. I'm always happy to hear from somebody on TCoD!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 22, 2019)

Kung Fu Ferret#5710 (that's me)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 22, 2019)

Mine is Momo#1780, I'd love to chat~


----------



## Eifie (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh, we actually made a Discord server for Telecod Karaoke Nights... we did karaoke there once and now we just use it for occasional VC and stuff, I guess.

I don't know if people want me to post a public invite... you can find the link in telecod though.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm bbt#5638 btw.


----------



## BananaBread127 (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm BananaBreadGuy#6580, for anyone who wants to know.


----------

